# 2001 Cessna 182T stolen, reward offered



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2005)

A Cessna 182T was stolen from an airport in Glendale Arizona on Wednesday, August 10, 2005. The registration number is N999KS. A $5,000 reward is offered. Any info on this aircraft should be sent to the Aviation Crime Prevention Institute. PM me if you need the e-mail address to report any info on this aircraft. In times like these, it is important to keep our eyes open for things like this.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 15, 2005)

Good info Eric - I think more than likely that aircraft is south of the border loaded with hemp - or it might already be painted in "Federalie Colors."


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2005)

I would tend to think the same thing. This is typical of drug runner behavior, but you never know what extremists have in mind either.


----------

